# Ferry from Germany to Sweden



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Thinking of going to Sweden in September with 8.5m motorhome.

Which is the cheapest route?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

that is extremely difficult to say: Depending on your day of departure, the specific departure time (do you accept arrival after midnight, do you want a night sailing), your flexibility (can you book at least 14 days in advance for a specific sailing?), the number of passengers, the required creature comfort (luxury or no-frills ferry, cabin required?) and finally the question if you want to book return or single, this can be one of the following options:

The combination of ferry Puttgarden-Rødby and Öresund bridge. 
Land connection via Denmark, Storebælt and Öresund bridge: Bridge tolls are constant over the year, other than ferry prices which vary by season. And you are not depending on a specific departure.
Ferry Travemünde-Trelleborg (TT Line)
Ferry Travemünde-Malmö (Finnlines)

All these will bring you to the southernmost end of Sweden. If you intend to arrive more in the north, then the ferry from Kiel to Göteborg would be good. But this is night sailings only, so cabin required, and considerably more expensive. However, it is also the most relaxing way to go to Sweden.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're over 3500kg then bridges become eyewateringly expensive, especially the Storbaelt which was €92 one way when I checked last year.

You should be able to get some more info in this thread....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1088990.html#1088990

Pete


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we are currently in Sweden . 

We travelled Rostock to Travellmunde overnight with cabin for two -dog in van.Friday night.

We will return Travellmunde to Sassnit on a Saturday mornig ( 4 hours)

Van 8 metres cost 450 Euros Scanlines booked through direct ferries.


----------

